# Creepy, Cool, Gross, and Fascinating (Van Gogh's Ear)



## fenderbender4 (Jun 10, 2014)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...s-Ear-is-Regrown-and-Alive-for-an-Art-Exhibit

Wow, cool and gross.


----------

